# Networking >  Communicate without an IP in same LAN

## Geek_Guest

Can 2 computers communicate without an IP in same LAN?

*Question asked by visitor Rajiv*

----------


## Haitalk

Yes, IP address is used only if we use IP protocol at network layer. If we are not using TCP/IP in LAN, the ip address is not required. ie. Apple Talk.

----------


## Vishal Garg

yes brother you can connect the two systems without any ip address through connecting the console cable(which who have 9 wires) and always use in the router to router connectivity

thanks
vishal

----------


## kckinney

Jeez, you should look up computer history.  NetBeui did this long before IP existed.

There's always a crossover cable. 

etc.
etc.
etc

----------


## pisces_sangha

> Can 2 computers communicate without an IP in same LAN?
> 
> *Question asked by visitor Rajiv*


I don't think that two computers can operate without IP in same LAN. 
If computers have to communicate (send data) they need to have some application layer protocol running on them for that. It means that every layer of TCP/IP come into picture while communicating, you just cant skip N/w layer. 
In case I am wrong let me know that...

----------


## nitin_gupta

If we don't assign IP address to computer it'll automatically take APIPA address. e.g. 
169.254. X.X & subnet will be 255.255.0.0
When my NW is 16 bit it mean both the computer are is same network? Them why the 2 computer will not communicate if i connect them by cross cable?

----------


## vivekpatel93

can i communicate two or more PC without IP?


Thanks

----------


## gopi.gs

> Can 2 computers communicate without an IP in same LAN?
> 
> *Question asked by visitor Rajiv*


if those computers r connected by domain groups 

we can view the wihtout the IP Address

----------


## rk14911

how to provide password security on any personal application?

----------


## rk14911

how to assign start and end range on DHCP?

----------


## rk14911

how to create medatory profile on server?

----------


## rijus

> how to create medatory profile on server?


Hi, 
To create a mandatory user profile 

1. Open active directory users and computers.

 2. In the details section, right-click the applicable user account, and then click properties. Where? 

* Active directory users and computers/applicabledomain/applicable container (such as users)/applicable user account 

3. Click the profile tab. 4. In profile path, type the path information ending with the .man file name extension. 

Regards, 
Riju.

----------


## rijus

> how to assign start and end range on DHCP?


Hi,

  By using  DHCP scope u can assign start and end range.

          Thanks,
            Riju.

----------


## mahajanshailesh

> can i communicate two or more PC without IP?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes,you can connect more than two computer through Switch.

----------


## shahf1

Fine answer

----------


## sikanderbhoriya

I dont think that without LAN IP anyone can communicate in lan

----------

